# TURKEYS SKUNK1 MOTHERS ARE SICK. Please help!



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 10, 2007)

Dec. 26 I fed them their weekly 1/2 strength Alaska Brand 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion, only water since. For more info see my journal. They are getting worst very quickly...***?:confused2: Somebody help me?


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 10, 2007)

Overwatering.   Those leaves look classic except they seem to be hitting newer leaves?  

I have no idea why if you're feeding them weekly.  Are you watering inbetween?  

I dunno dude,  but I had the exact same presentation.  It does not look like nute burn.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 10, 2007)

*well the last time I fed them was Dec. 26th I gave them water almost 4 days ago, and tonight. I judge by weight, and I used Miricle Grow 'Organic Choice' soil, with about 1/3 perlite, w/ a layer of rock in the bottom for drainage.*


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok...here we go bro. Without even looking at the pics, I can suggest that Alaskan fish ferts by themselves could create some problems. I know for one thing, the goop is 4.5 ph right out of the bottle, they adjust it this way to stop fermentation (bottles exploding on the shelves). I also know that other than macros, it doesn't really add anything but sulphur, are you using tap? So, it sounds like deficiency either way, trace/micros, low ph, or that 5-1-1 is not the greatest veg combo (lacking P & K).

I use fishy ferts on nearly every feeding, BUT I use it in a very different way. By bubbling my mix for 24 - 48 hours and adding microbial innoculants, I get the microbes working on breaking down the insoluables in fish ferts, to an immediately available form for the plant.

Basically, you need a source of P & K in there, to get you closer to 5-5-4 IMO, a kelp or seaweed solution would do this, some earthworm casings and molasses would do the same. Even a very weak bloom solution would get you closer. Then you need to make sure you have your micros covered, calcium, Mg etc.


----------



## KADE (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd agree with the ph comment.... Those plants look identical to what happened to mine when the ph was around 5 or lower.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 11, 2007)

*Thanks for helping guys. This $12 Ph meter from lowes must not be accurate...it's reading 6.8 on one and 7 one the other. I have the alaska brand 0-10-10 bloom formula that I could mix with the 5-1-1,with a bubbler, If you think it'll help, or for the sake of keeping my plants alive I'd be willing to use some non organics, Peters 5-10-5..? I am using tap water which reads about 6.9. This is making me crazy!! *


----------



## cdblop (Jan 11, 2007)

leech the soil and go with the peters  start with low strenth feeding them with every water give them a rest with just water once a week 2 if watering often.

make sure your giving the soil time to dry out a bit before watering or to much water/nutes overwhealms the roots and causes them to lock up and not take in any nutrients/water.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 11, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Thanks for helping guys. This $12 Ph meter from lowes must not be accurate...it's reading 6.8 on one and 7 one the other. I have the alaska brand 0-10-10 bloom formula that I could mix with the 5-1-1,with a bubbler, If you think it'll help, or for the sake of keeping my plants alive I'd be willing to use some non organics, Peters 5-10-5..? I am using tap water which reads about 6.9. This is making me crazy!! *


 

Ok...don't concern yourself too much with your ph, fish ferts may not bring high alkaline tap water down enough to be hurting your ph. Next time you mix some up, for curiousity sake, check your ph after.  If it isn't a deficiency from lockout, I am still betting it is a deficiency...probably P.

I think if you add your 0-10-10 bloom ferts at about 1/3 strength to your fish ferts, should get you around 5-4-4...pretty good veg formula...see what I mean? Are they liquid or pelletized? May have to crush pellets and steep in hot water to get a faster reaction.

What else is in your bloom ferts? Any Ca or Mg? We need to make sure you have your micros covered too, may need to mix in some epsom salts or something to bring those up. You may be getting them from your tap water...best to apply the epsom as a foliar I think.

You could switch over entirely to the Peters, as cdblop suggested, but I thought I would continue to offer help in staying organic if this is your intentions. No disrespect to any other posters adding advice.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 11, 2007)

*I'll start by flushing the soil tonight, the bloom formula is also Alaska brand 0-10-10 (liquid) I would like to stay away from chemicals if possible so I'll mix the 5-1-1 and the 0-10-10 and give them a dose as soon as the soil dries from the flush...Hope this works. Thanks guys.*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

STILL NO IMPROVEMENT. I flushed 'em out on Jan. 14th, then on Jan. 18th I fed them a 5-1-1/0-10-10 mixed fish ferts at 1/3 strength. You would think they were under 12/12 with all the pistills and sugar leaves. This is really ticking me off, I hope someone can help.


----------



## KADE (Jan 24, 2007)

Whas your run off ph like?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

Well if this cheap *** soil tester(pictured above) is at all accurate in the liquid its almost 7... I need a digital meter, but they aint cheap mang. 
This problem has been going on for too long, I dont want to take clones from a sickly donor so this is a huge set-back guys, HELP ME!!!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet, post number 420...Thats going in my journal.

*
TURKEYNECK 
Old School




Join Date: May 2006
Location: The world is flat.
Posts: 420
TURKEYNECK has a brilliant future*


----------



## HGB (Jan 24, 2007)

say bro.... looks like the N-P-K is fooked like

to much N can lock out others....  try a 3-2-1 mix and see how they do....

might take a week or 2 see a diff  like' and then try a 1-2-3 mix for flower

20-20-20 is easy to mix and match to get the results ya need 


1/2 tps of E-salt per gallon of water work's the charm as a foiler feed
grow on


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 25, 2007)

*Thanks for the reply HGB, I have the 5-1-1 fish ferts, and the 0-10-10 morbloom both Alaska Brand, Not sure if I can achieve the 3-2-1....

I may just flush 'em good again, and switch to the Peters 5-10-5(1/4 or 1/3mix)
What do you guys think?*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 27, 2007)

*Well? Any Ideas?*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 22, 2007)

*My Skunks are sicker than ever! After my last post I flushed 'em out and fed 'em the peters 5-10-5 at about 1/4 strength, then plain water as needed(which isnt often) 
On the 15th of this month I transplanted them into 5 gallon containers in the organic soil/perlite mix, moved 'em from the 24/7 fluro into 18/6 400MH. temps under the 400mh stay under 80* PH is about 6.9, I havent tested run off PH because the I only have a soil tester. I dont know what to do guys. Hope someone can help. At this point Ive invested to much time and money to just let them go, I know this must be a weak strain, so if I can just get them back to health I plan flower 'em out, roll 'em up and set 'em on fire. Frustrating. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 22, 2007)

It looks like too much water AND a lil nute burn. What you should do is let the pots dry out 1st, then flush it with ph adjusted water. DON'T give it any ferts for a couple of waterings, then on the third try giving it ferts. In soil you only give ferts on every third watering, like so...ferts, water, water, ferts, water, water, etc.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 22, 2007)

*Someone else called it overwatering too, they've been sick for a while with super slowed growth so they havent been using much water, I judge by weight. I cant see how I could possibly be overwatering.....Ive been giving them water about once a week, probably longer than that really. Any other ideas?*


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 22, 2007)

Skunks are hungry little girls... they will take a lot of nutes and lots of abuse.  To me it looks like the nute burn happened a while ago and has been over corrected... leading to a deficiency.  Mainly nitrogen now.  I see some calcium def. too I think.  OR it could be lockout leading to deficiencies.  Either way there is a problem in the soil.  Give it plain, pH adjusted water for a couple waterings and foliar feed it with a lite nutrient solution...  That would be my plan of attack anyways.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 22, 2007)

how far is your light from your plants  ??

add superthrive its not only for speed growing but also help plants with sickeses try to lower you PH man  and the tester that you have from Lowes you can mesure wate with it too its very accurate i got digital and one like yours and bouth show thesame . lets put ** on the side man 

its not overwatering all of my freiends add 200ml of water every day with 5 gallon pots and plants looks awesome , on that video on google they do thesame man just try-it  but for now flush them !!!!!!!! just incase wateing cant hurt but only refresh and help your plants 


honestly i would say you not water them enough  but is just me


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> *Someone else called it overwatering too, they've been sick for a while with super slowed growth so they havent been using much water, I judge by weight. I cant see how I could possibly be overwatering.....Ive been giving them water about once a week, probably longer than that really. Any other ideas?*



Turkey...ya' got's to get a device to check your ph properly. 
I have to believe, you're experiencing a lockout. "Super slowed growth".."not useing much water". ..but hard to determine the 'cause' from here. 
What is your MG "organic mix"?..the repotting into an organic soil, worth it's powder, should have provided some nutes and helped with th ph issue.

Foliar feeding might help alleviate the problem for awhile. It isn't a 'cure', but it might well keep them going until you can sort out the real problem.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 23, 2007)

*Thanks for the replies. I'll flush the soil tonight, maybe give 'em a foliar feed.
Ive never used superthrive but I may give it a try. the soil is M.G. Organic choice, and the transplant wasnt has helpfull as I had hoped for. I'll post the results soon...and again I appreciate the input guys.*


----------



## Brouli (Feb 23, 2007)

good luck men


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't think "Stupa-thrive" is your answer. "I" wouldn't _add_ anything to the soil untill the problem has been sorted out. They're in fresh soil..that should provide for their needs. I don't think it's a matter of 'availability', at this point, but in the uptake/utilization.


----------



## KADE (Feb 26, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I don't think "Stupa-thrive" is your answer. "I" wouldn't _add_ anything to the soil untill the problem has been sorted out. They're in fresh soil..that should provide for their needs. I don't think it's a matter of 'availability', at this point, but in the uptake/utilization.


 
I second that... superthrive is extremely potent stuff... it can turn around plants pretty decent.. but not if it has too many nutes already.


----------



## Helile (Mar 1, 2007)

I think that your plant has one of the following.
1. Nitrogen Deficiency 
2. Potassium Deficiency 
3. Sulfur Deficiency.  
I have an incredible site to help diagnose your plant.  Check out my other thread. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10199
Hope this helps!!!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 2, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I don't think "Stupa-thrive" is your answer. "I" wouldn't _add_ anything to the soil untill the problem has been sorted out. They're in fresh soil..that should provide for their needs. I don't think it's a matter of 'availability', at this point, but in the uptake/utilization.



*My hat is off to you sir.... All I did was give them 1/2 gallon tap water each and they're definetly lookin' better. I think I'll lay off the nutes for a while.
I appreciate the help fellas.*


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2007)

that "new growth" looks healthy!!...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 3, 2007)

yes it does and there's twice as much today. I'll update my journal later today.


----------

